# HTPC, overclocked ;-)



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Most people wouldn't see the point, but with older gear getting the most from the rig is essential to smooth playback.

The rig consists of:
Intel Pentium 4 540 3.2Ghz LGA775
Asus P5P800-VM
XFX HD 4650
1Gb Corsair CMX-3200XLPRO
Seasonic SS-550HT

...and here is the CPU-Z Validator page :wink:...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1328881
Surprisingly enough, its smooth on Bluray and x264 playback :grin:

Might stretch it out a bit further yet!


----------



## Fafarona (Jul 3, 2010)

i managed my old amd athlon 2200+ 1.79ghz to make work 2.1Ghz,though i never made some stress work to see it , but still congrats


----------

